# Pistol Review for Taurus



## Daghalodi

Guys,

Can you please give me a review on Taurus PT 99 (bretta style) 9mm...im planning on buying one, plus i also liked Taurus PT 915...but i think the PT 99 is more attractive...I would really appericiate your reviews! 

Thanks!


----------



## Daghalodi

Thats a taurus pt99!



Thats a taurus pt 915!


----------



## Daghalodi

No answers!


----------



## Kompromat

Visit the link below.
Taher & Brothers
Which is the best place to buy Legal weapons in pk?

Regards:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Thats just n Arms dealer..no reviews and not even the prices are mentioned! im looking for reviews of the mentioned pistol thats it! ....Besides there are so many more dealers where you can buy good stuff, besides im going to legally purchase the weapon i dont believe in illegal weapon purchasing!


----------



## Daghalodi

The Best Nines - Best 9mm Pistol Site handgun review test gun dealer auction


Check this out...the best 9mm pistols in the world...the mentioned pistol comes at 5th postion...I think the pistol is kind of heavy because of the large frame but its deadly accurate though i do feel a little uncomfortable with the hand grip ...other than that its even better than a ruger! i know some of you might say..pagal hai ruger ko taurus se compare kar raha hai..lekin i mean if you leave the comfort out ...this pistol is more accurate than the ruger! im sharing my experince at 10 to 12 yards..if you guys have any experience please do share!

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

The ruger im talking about is an SR9


----------



## Kompromat

How about the Laser Device do you have to buy it seprately?


----------



## Daghalodi

Yes the laser or the torch light you have to buy separately...i friend of mine told me i can even change the grips to really cool and comfy grips and they'll only cost me 40 dollars in the US.


----------



## Daghalodi

These are the grips im talking about!


----------



## zubair723

PT-92 / PT-99 are excellent weapons. PT-99 is having adjustable sights which are only applicable if you are in TARGET shooting at competition level


----------



## Barrett

Taurus PT 92 & 99 made on the same design as the legendary Barretta 92 FS even on the same plant in Brazil now owned by Taurus. For the price in the local market, probably the best Semi-auto 9mm with a capacity of 17+1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan First

Asalamualaikum,

Taurus PT 99 is similar to PT 92 with the only difference being that of adjustable rear sights which the 99 has.

The 92/99 is based on the tried and tested Beretta 92 model and it is actually a TOT thing rather than a clone. The machinery being used to manufacture PT 99s in Brazil are the same as being used to manufacture Berrettas.

If you are comfortable with large frame handguns, then the PT 92/99 is just the thing for you. It is reliable, accurate and economical all packed up in one.

I personally know people here in Karachi who are through with over 10,000 rounds with this gun without a single issue. The only FTFs/FTEs were attributable to bad ammo.

It is easily available in Karachi and the current ongoing rate is between Rs. 54k and 58k.

To get better rates, visit Mainsfield Street, Lucky Star and try Ammar & Co, Hussain & Bros, Pioneer Arms in particular.

In Clifton / Defence area, I would recommend Elahi Bux (opposite ICAP near teen talwar), he's the most reasonable. DAAD on zamzama is also good but expect a premium in his quotes.

Overall, you are going for a best seller and one of the most reliable handguns ever produced. It can take all sorts of loads and shoot'em.... meaning it's not ammo sensitive. With the necessary care, you can see this weapon do you good till the next two decades and with over 20-30k rounds.


----------



## Spring Onion

I am dying to buy one but its damn expensive


----------



## Barrett

Jana said:


> I am dying to buy one but its damn expensive



The price in khi is now 50 K

Getting mine in a few days


----------



## StingRoy

You guys can buy guns openly or some secret channels 
I would love to have a shot at it in an open range


----------



## Kompromat

It is legal to buy weapons in Pakistan , but there are ristrictions such as Prohibited bore and Brusted guns such as G-3 , M16 and so on are banned.

But you always can make your way out to a kikass legal weapon as i had modified my Ak 47 variant known as 222 from semi auto to full auto by little effort and it was legal. , BTW i was 11 when i shot my first shot with a 12 bore shotgun.


----------



## Barrett

dezi said:


> You guys can buy guns openly or some secret channels
> I would love to have a shot at it in an open range



Brother, you need to have a license for the weapon you want to keep and once you have the license you can buy from an authorized dealer.


----------



## Barrett

Black blood said:


> It is legal to buy weapons in Pakistan , but there are ristrictions such as Prohibited bore and Brusted guns such as G-3 , M16 and so on are banned.
> 
> But you always can make your way out to a kikass legal weapon , BTW i was 11 when i shot my first shot with a 12 bore shotgun.



You can get a PB license, but you can't get a brusted weapon from a retailer, you either get it from a political agent or from Govt "Maal khana"


----------



## Kompromat

Jana said:


> I am dying to buy one but its damn expensive



Dont worry , if you cant afford 60k Tarus then here is another option

Chinese CF-98 9mm ( used by chinese Police)



Price range varies but its between : 25 to 30k and dont forget the Laser light it just looks cool even if you do not use it in a dacade


----------



## Kompromat

Barrett said:


> You can get a PB license, but you can't get a brusted weapon from a retailer, you either get it from a political agent or from Govt "Maal khana"



Thanks for info , i would love to own an M-16 or HK416 or HK417 but they are all damm expensive and very hard to buy too


----------



## Barrett

Black blood said:


> Dont worry , if you cant afford 60k Tarus then here is another option
> 
> Chinese CF-98 9mm ( used by chinese Police)
> 
> 
> 
> Price range varies but its between : 25 to 30k and dont forget the Laser light it just looks cool even if you do not use it in a dacade



A better option would be the NP 42, there is hardly any difference between the CF-98 & NP-42 except for the better barrel life.


----------



## waraich66

Better option

Early models of CZ-75 were offered with 15-round double stack magazines; present models are offered with 16-rounds magazines (9 mm full-size models), 12-rounds magazines (.40SW models) or with 13-rounds magazines (9mm Compact models). For US market, those guns are offered with 10-round magazines.


----------



## waraich66

Black blood said:


> Thanks for info , i would love to own an M-16 or HK416 or HK417 but they are all damm expensive and very hard to buy too



No problem visit dara , select the gun , they will deliver you at home


----------



## Barrett

Fundamentalist said:


> Better option
> 
> Early models of CZ-75 were offered with 15-round double stack magazines; present models are offered with 16-rounds magazines (9 mm full-size models), 12-rounds magazines (.40SW models) or with 13-rounds magazines (9mm Compact models). For US market, those guns are offered with 10-round magazines.



Cz-75 is a good option but as per my knowledge it was designed in the 70's and stopped production by 2006. My favorite Cz -75 variant is the Cz-75 SP01. I'm not sure if you will find one easily in the market, rather go for the Cz-100 or 110, but for 1,25,000 its not worth the price having options like Taurus and Norinco for half the price.


----------



## waraich66

Barrett said:


> Cz-75 is a good option but as per my knowledge it was designed in the 70's and stopped production by 2006. My favorite Cz -75 variant is the Cz-75 SP01. I'm not sure if you will find one easily in the market, rather go for the Cz-100 or 110, but for 1,25,000 its not worth the price having options like Taurus and Norinco for half the price.



Yup you can easily find in Pakistan turkish made CZ-75 , 15 round with 50K range


----------



## Barrett

Fundamentalist said:


> Yup you can easily find in Pakistan turkish made CZ-75 , 15 round with 50K range



Get me one for 50K


----------



## waraich66

Barrett said:


> Get me one for 50K



You can check with local arm dealers in Karachi, hope you will find with in this range.


----------



## Barrett

Fundamentalist said:


> You can check with local arm dealers in Karachi, hope you will find with in this range.



Sir, since Cz-75 is an old model so you can't get a new piece, its the same as buying a new Honda Civic 95 in 2009 
I hope you understand my point, but even if you buy the second hand piece from some where. it is not for less then 100,000/-
quoting my cousin who is an authorized arms dealer


----------



## waraich66

Barrett said:


> Sir, since Cz-75 is an old model so you can't get a new piece, its the same as buying a new Honda Civic 95 in 2009
> I hope you understand my point, but even if you buy the second hand piece from some where. it is not for less then 100,000/-
> quoting my cousin who is an authorized arms dealer



I talking about Turkish made for USA model?


----------



## Barrett

Fundamentalist said:


> I talking about Turkish made for USA model?



You are confusing two different weapons, the one made in Turkey is a replica of Cz-75 called Sarsilmaz M2000 and the one used by U.S law enforcement is Cz-75 SP-01, it has a capacity of 18 rounds and its price in U.S is $700


while the one Turkish police uses is made in Czech Republic called *Cz-75 BD police TR*


----------



## waraich66

Barrett said:


> You are confusing two different weapons, the one made in Turkey is a replica of Cz-75 called Sarsilmaz M2000 and the one used by U.S law enforcement is Cz-75 SP-01, it has a capacity of 18 rounds and its price in U.S is $700
> 
> 
> while the one Turkish police uses is made in Czech Republic called *Cz-75 BD police TR*



I am talking about turkish made for US with 15 round similar to CZ-75 SP-01


----------



## Barrett

There is no CZ produced anywhere in the world other then Czech Republic, CZ-USA imports products from Czech republic.


----------



## waraich66

Barrett said:


> There is no CZ produced anywhere in the world other then Czech Republic, CZ-USA imports products from Czech republic.



Your information is noT correct many countries including turkey are manufaturing CZ under licence.USA is also importing CZ from Turkey.I have seen CZ MADE for USA that is why refering you.


----------



## Barrett

Fundamentalist said:


> Your information is noT correct many countries including turkey are manufaturing CZ under licence.USA is also importing CZ from Turkey.I have seen CZ MADE for USA that is why refering you.



Yes brother I have already given you the details for the weapons made under license, they come with different names like IMI (Jericho-941, Israel), Tanfoglio (TZ-75, TZ-90, T-95, Italy), Sarsilmaz (M2000, Turkey), ITM (AT-88, Swiss), Sphinx Systems (mod.2000, Swiss), Norinco (NZ-75, China), and Springfield (P9, USA).

But none of them is called CZ-75 other then the one produced in Czech Republic. The Cz US uses is not imported from turkey, it is imported by CZ-USA from Czech Republic.

I hope this clears the misconception.


----------



## Dr-Sangeen

I have been contributing to this forum for almost two months now. During this i time i have fought with the sheer arrogance of the moderators and admins of this forum. 

The final straw was when they closed my welcome thread, as some of my friends were posting there. 

I asked them for a reason and the reply was and i quote " i shall consider myself lucky that it was allowed for that long..." 

No I don't consider myself lucky at all, they shall consider themselves lucky that people, like myself, waste their time by posting on this web page. 

As far as i am concern if my welcome thread is not good enough to be here then they don't deserve to have my other contributions to this forum either.

Hence i am withdrawing all my posts from this forum.


----------



## Barrett

The only difference between a Taurus PT-92 & 99 is an adjustable rear sight and a taller front sight on the 99 and 92 has 3 dot fixed sight.
Now unless you are into professional shooting the adjustable sight is useless and after a while becomes loose.

As far as the difference between the taurus 92 and Beretta 92 is that Taurus has lowered the safety which does not come in the way while loading the gun.

Regards.


----------



## waraich66

Barrett said:


> Yes brother I have already given you the details for the weapons made under license, they come with different names like IMI (Jericho-941, Israel), Tanfoglio (TZ-75, TZ-90, T-95, Italy), Sarsilmaz (M2000, Turkey), ITM (AT-88, Swiss), Sphinx Systems (mod.2000, Swiss), Norinco (NZ-75, China), and Springfield (P9, USA).
> 
> But none of them is called CZ-75 other then the one produced in Czech Republic. The Cz US uses is not imported from turkey, it is imported by CZ-USA from Czech Republic.
> 
> I hope this clears the misconception.



Turkish Pistols

*Sarsilmaz Gune 2000*
Notes: This pistol, based on the Italian Tanfoglio Force 99, is manufactured by Sarsilmaz in Turkey under license. Sarsilmaz has made few changes to the original design, adding extra cocking grooves to the front of the slide and adding an automatic firing pin safety. Sarsilmaz also manufactures this pistol in only one caliber. Sights are of the 3-dot type. Otherwise, it is basically the same polymer-frame pistol that the Tanfoglio Force 99 is.


*A similar pistol, the V-8 Vatos, has a lightweight aluminum frame. The design is somewhat simplified over the basic Force 99/CZ-75, and a MIL-STD-1913 rail is under the dust cover.*
Twilight 2000 Notes: This weapon is not available in the Twlight 2000 timeline.

Weapon
Ammunition
Weight
Magazines
Price

Gune 2000
9mm Parabellum
0.85 kg
16
$243

*V-8 Vatos
9mm Parabellum
0.8 kg
15
$248* 

*Hence proved V-8 Votas is copy of CZ-75*.


----------



## Barrett

Brother i was saying the same thing, they make a copy of CZ with a different name, hence it is not a CZ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waraich66

Barrett said:


> Brother i was saying the same thing, they make a copy of CZ with a different name, hence it is not a CZ



Thanks for clarification

Turkey is exporting copy of CZ to USA with different name .


----------



## Barrett

Fundamentalist said:


> Thanks for clarification
> 
> Turkey is exporting copy of CZ to USA with different name .



You are most welcome, Btw tell me something are you allowed to own any kind of fire arm in Saudi Arabia ?


----------



## waraich66

Barrett said:


> You are most welcome, Btw tell me something are you allowed to own any kind of fire arm in Saudi Arabia ?



Not at all , I will buy one in canada if their law allow it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barrett

Fundamentalist said:


> Not at all , I will buy one in canada if their law allow it.



yeah check first if they allow it otherwise the CJ will take a somo tomo notice against you


----------



## waraich66

Barrett said:


> yeah check first if they allow it otherwise the CJ will take a somo tomo notice against you



I think CJ of Canada will not give me somo tomo notice ,because have seen CZ also availiable in canadain market price range 650-850CAD.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Barrett said:


> There is no CZ produced anywhere in the world other then Czech Republic, CZ-USA imports products from Czech republic.



I am using CZ-USA side-by-side shotgun


----------



## Barrett

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> I am using CZ-USA side-by-side shotgun



Is it made in USA ? because that is something new to me, not very familiar will CZ shotguns but i've never seen a CZ 9mm made in US.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Barrett said:


> Is it made in USA ? because that is something new to me, not very familiar will CZ shotguns but i've never seen a CZ 9mm made in US.



my cousin brought it over from Bulgaria; it is made in czech republic, he had a custom stock made in Turkey fitted.


----------



## Barrett

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> my cousin brought it over from Bulgaria; it is made in czech republic, he had a custom stock made in Turkey fitted.



Right, as I have never heard of a CZ production facility in U.S or anywhere in the world.
Btw does your shotgun have "Huglu" written anywhere on it ? because the CZ shotguns are made by Huglu, I might be wrong here but that's what I know and how is it, i've never fired a CZ shotgun but I'm lucky enough to fire a Holland & Holland and Beretta Gold sporting shotgun.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Barrett said:


> Right, as I have never heard of a CZ production facility in U.S or anywhere in the world.
> Btw does your shotgun have "Huglu" written anywhere on it ? because the CZ shotguns are made by Huglu, I might be wrong here but that's what I know and how is it, i've never fired a CZ shotgun but I'm lucky enough to fire a Holland & Holland and Beretta Gold sporting shotgun.



it's a sporting shotgun, mine has 'Bobwhite' inscribed on it


----------



## Mani k.k.

Salam,
Guys i m new member of this forum, i m intrested pirchasing in taurus pt-99af (black colour) with rail, plz inform me whats the current price in karachi market.


----------



## Icarus

Daghalodi said:


>



This looks much similar to Taurus PT92 AF, It is also a beretta style 9mm, I have been using it for more than two years in the line of fire and it has yet to let me down...............
Taurus PT92 AF:







I have also used CZ100, again a gun I would recommend out of personal experience. 

CZ100:


----------



## mjnaushad

Taurus Pistol review by fellow member Lt.raheel.


----------



## RescueRanger

Mani k.k. said:


> Salam,
> Guys i m new member of this forum, i m intrested pirchasing in taurus pt-99af (black colour) with rail, plz inform me whats the current price in karachi market.



A good Beretta 92 / Taurus 92 will go for about 5/6 lakh with spare mags and original plastic hard case, rather shabby ones will go for less close to 2 lakh. 

If you want one imported it will cost you about 10lakh, this can vary depending on the importer. If you can't afford new ones, then second hand ones usually trade hands for 2/3Lakh which is the cheapest you can grab one. 

In all honesty, if you want a good self defence weapon for for either Beretta 92 or if you can dish out a little extra a Sig225, they last forever.


----------



## Chogy

I'm late to this thread, but I am a fan of Taurus. There are definitely Beretta snobs that will look down, but who cares? You get basically the same gun at MUCH lower cost.

I have a Taurus PT 58S, which is like a baby Beretta chambered for .380 ACP. It is smaller and lighter than the 9mm model, fits my wife's hands better, and with the right ammo, will do the job.

I'd not hesitate to buy just about any model made by Taurus. They make some compact models too that are single stack, and perfect for carry.


----------



## yasirabbas

pt99 is great gun in its 100k range


----------



## hardtarget

pt99 is good pistol


----------



## hardtarget




----------



## hardtarget




----------



## AhsanDanish

brother i own taurus PT 915 and i m completely satsfied with its performace..PT 99 is also gud but it is very large so if u r ok with carrying large handgun then go for PT 99 otherwise PT 915 is a good option..the only differencein the barrel length nad capacity of the handgun that PT 99 has advantage over PT 915


----------

